# Microbrew in a can



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm wondering if any of you know of some good beer offerings in cans. Other than Guiness, Molson, Fosters, Becks or Heinekan. Looking for something local that can be acquired in either Portland or in Boise ...


----------



## jkodadek (Jul 19, 2006)

Can you get any Montana microbrews in Boise right now? The Kettlehouse fucking kills it with their Eddy Out Pale Ale, Cold Smoke Scotch Ale, and the king of 16 oz canned beers: Double Haul IPA. 

Also from Missoula, Big Sky is probably more widely distributed and people seem to dig that, too. You should also be able to find Fat Tire in cans in Boise, too.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Fat Tire in a can is better than it is in a bottle. (Still better on tap, of course).
Dale's Pale Ale seems pretty widely distributed...


----------



## jkodadek (Jul 19, 2006)

Dale's goes for like $10/sixer in MT which is fucking retarded when it's extremely rare to pay more than $7 for any domestic microbrew sixer around here.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

dale's pal ale is the best! it's betweeen $16 and $18 for a tight 12vr here in carbondale, co.
packs a punch!


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

If the NW is anything like CO, there oughta be plenty of good canned beers. beer trend. lots of folks canning their shit, cheaper I think? not to mention the market of outdoor beer drinkers. cans make sense. Trick is finding the right liquor store. Portland ought to have a ass load of likely vendors...Andy and Bax will certainly know: Andy and Bax: Home


----------



## damichi11 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm going to direct you another discussion board. Just copy and paste this link. It has lot of good beers. http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f21/best-canned-beer-27938.html 

Enjoy


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Anything that Oskar Blues puts out is good. Dale's Pale does not pack a punch. Tenfidy does (10.5%) oh yeah and its a stout, thats nuts to have a stout with that high of a alcohol content. Fat Tire is for Pussies. Sunshine in a can is better.

If you are going to bitch about the price for drinking a micro brew either move to a better state or start being a real boater and get yourself a 30 stone of PBR.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

yourrealdad said:


> Fat Tire is for Pussies.


Hmmmm, must be why I like it so much!


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

> Fat Tire is for Pussies. Sunshine in a can is better.





> Hmmmm, must be why I like it so much!


Just spit coffee all over the place. good stuff!


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

Words to live by...'the only bad beer is no beer, but... good beer is better' here in SW Or. Caldera comes in cans and is very good.


----------



## Joe W (Jul 30, 2008)

Here in Eugene we can get our hands on Oskar, Caldera, New Belgium, and Anderson Valley brews in a can so you can probably get at least those in Portland. Just finished a Rogue trip full of great canned beer.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll start by apologizing for some of my Colorado brothers and sisters. Being one of the lowest states in education funding, some of our residents lack basic literacy and vocabulary skills. The suggestions from the Oskar Blues brewery and from the Fat Tire brewery probably won't fit the bill as they are in Colorado and thus not "local" for you up in the Pacific North West. For future reference, when attempting to communicate with someone from Colorado (especially us natives) your best bet is to stick to simple sentences and monosyllabic words.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Yes, I find their arguments both shallow and pedantic. Furthermore, I attribute our constituents lack of literacy, convincing evidence, support and syllables to deficiencies in state educational funding and lack of penis length and girth. 

Here we see that recent studies clearly support this finding:

The guys who called Coloradans' d*cks small: Shmucks of the Week - Denver News - The Latest Word

Minnesota ranks No. 28 in U.S. penis size. The good news? We're ahead of Wisconsin - Minneapolis / St. Paul News - The Blotter

Geographically, I average about 9 or 10th in top-ten hung, intelligent states. Which myself and my colleague's have found to be true. I would continue to argue that this research supports current ideas that such localism or "native syndrome" assumptions is solely responsible for 96.49% of all douchebags. Margin of error 0%.

Here we see the full scale..

Douchebag<--------*--------*--------*--------*--------*------->Not Douchebag


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

caseybailey said:


> I'll start by apologizing for some of my Colorado brothers and sisters. Being one of the lowest states in education funding, some of our residents lack basic literacy and vocabulary skills. The suggestions from the Oskar Blues brewery and from the Fat Tire brewery probably won't fit the bill as they are in Colorado and thus not "local" for you up in the Pacific North West. For future reference, when attempting to communicate with someone from Colorado (especially us natives) your best bet is to stick to simple sentences and monosyllabic words.



Then do us all a favor....get in your Subaru and GTFO. You're a bigger tool than LhoweMT.

Awaiting your cliche response.....


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

gapers said:


> Then do us all a favor....get in your Subaru and GTFO. You're a bigger tool than LhoweMT.
> 
> Awaiting your cliche response.....


Sorry to hurt your feelings.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

gapers said:


> Then do us all a favor....get in your Subaru and GTFO. You're a bigger tool than LhoweMT.
> 
> Awaiting your cliche response.....


Another random question...have you heard the song "Gaper" by Bones? I thought it was appropriate due to your avatar, your mention of Subarus and my mention of natives.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

gapers said:


> You're a bigger tool than LhoweMT


Did we meet in a locker room? I'm a little larger than average, but I usually don't like to brag.


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

yourrealdad said:


> Fat Tire is for Pussies. Sunshine in a can is better.


LOL!!! Check your beer history Sally. Wheat beer was originally brewed for women and children and was not typically consumed by men. Careful about questioning manhood based on beer preferences. 

As far as the topic, Dale's would be my vote, but I haven't tried a few of the other suggestions.


----------



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

NolsGuy said:


> LOL!!! Check your beer history Sally. Wheat beer was originally brewed for women and children and was not typically consumed by men."


Whoa, hold your horses there, beerman. Actually, wheat beer was originally brewed in areas where people grew primarily ... wait for it ... wheat, instead of barley. It was wheat beer or no beer. 

Nowadays, very sweet wheat beers are brewed by men in an attempt to get women drunk on a non-bitter alternative to most ales and lagers.

Also, if wheat beer is for pussies and that's why she loves it, what the hell is she doing with that wheat beer?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll never tell....


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

Preston H. said:


> Whoa, hold your horses there, beerman. Actually, wheat beer was originally brewed in areas where people grew primarily ... wait for it ... wheat, instead of barley. It was wheat beer or no beer.
> 
> Nowadays, very sweet wheat beers are brewed by men in an attempt to get women drunk on a non-bitter alternative to most ales and lagers.
> 
> Also, if wheat beer is for pussies and that's why she loves it, what the hell is she doing with that wheat beer?


Good points, tho I'm referring to how wheat beer was used in Germany. 

FWIW I didn't call anyone a pussy for whatever beer they choose. IMHO, the only thing more pretentious than a wine snob, is a micro-beer snob. Drink what you like and like what you drink.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is a list of links to great breweries that offer all or most of their beers in cans. Not sure how many of these you will be able to find in your area, but it might help you out to call a few bigger stores near by and ask for these names:

(in no particular order)
Ska Brewing: Ska Brewing Company
Sly Fox: SLY FOX BEER | Phoenixville & Royersford Pennsylvania | Microbrewed Beer
Kettlehouse: The Kettlehouse » Our Beers
21st Amendment Brewery: 21st Amendment beer in a Can | 21st Amendement Brewery
Surly Brewing: Surly Brewing Co. | Beer | Year Round Beers
Central City Brewing Company: Central City Brewing Company
New Belgium: New Belgium | Follow your folly!
Oskar Blues: Oskar Blues - Colorado Craft Brews in a Can.

Also recently heard that Avery will be starting to can some of their line starting this month. Not sure how true this rumor is though: Small Brewery, Big Beers


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

True Blonde in the can....I just like the sound of it!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Preston H. said:


> Whoa, hold your horses there, beerman. Actually, wheat beer was originally brewed in areas where people grew primarily ... wait for it ... wheat, instead of barley. It was wheat beer or no beer.
> 
> Nowadays, very sweet wheat beers are brewed by men in an attempt to get women drunk on a non-bitter alternative to most ales and lagers.
> 
> Also, if wheat beer is for pussies and that's why she loves it, what the hell is she doing with that wheat beer?


As a history major I actually had to read about the history of beer, which I could give to you all if you like but Preston summed it up. Brew with what you got. Beer was actually brewed as a form of nutrition and the olden brews where actually thick and sometimes chunky, not what we drink today. It was also a way to get liquid in the system without running the risk of disease from unpurified water. It was not brewed for women but actually by women. Only when it became a business venture did those patriarchal sons of bitches take over.

I hope jen is not using canned beer for waht preston is referring to. That is just too big

Sorry for using the word pussies, I don't use it to refer to men being like women, in this instance it really meant a stupid asshole. So let me rephrase. Fat Tire is for stupid assholes. New Belgium has way better beers. And no I am not a snob, notice I said you should really be drinking PBR.

I will admit I missed the local part, but how the hell would I know what beers in cans are being shipped to Vancouver, or Boise. i live in CO


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

gapers said:


> Then do us all a favor....get in your Subaru and GTFO. You're a bigger tool than LhoweMT.


Jesus Fucking Christ. 260 posts of purely unfunny sarcasm, attacks, and non-boating drivel. I have a feeling it has something to do with your upbringing. This Sunday might be an excellent opportunity for someone to punch your momma right in her 'gaping' mouth. Where's Bufort T. Justice when you need him?










Awaiting your scathing and all-too-predictable response. It's clearly the only outlet you have....


----------



## theo (May 7, 2010)

canned b/c sunlight hurts beer, good beer dark bottles better beer in cans


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

El Flaco said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. 260 posts of purely unfunny sarcasm, attacks, and non-boating drivel. I have a feeling it has something to do with your upbringing. This Sunday might be an excellent opportunity for someone to punch your momma right in her 'gaping' mouth. Where's Bufort T. Justice when you need him?
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting your scathing and all-too-predictable response. It's clearly the only outlet you have....


You must drive a Subaru. 

How's YOUR mom? She'll always be my favorite outlet,Flaco! 
Wanna come up to the Fort and talk about moms some more? PM me.


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

For the second time in MT buzz history, my girlfriend is impressed with the wit here on Mt. Putz. After reading the 1st 3 posts, I yawningly clicked on the X. Mojo India Pale Ale, New Belgium Ranger, and running a "Secret" in my new Villian motivated me to log on to this debacle. Sum u motha fukkas aw funnie! I need to meet this Flow Torch, Gapers, and Yourrealdad! Jen...what up gerl? Your sense of humor is maturing and growing on me. Paddle with FT. He will teach you a few things.

I press buttons as most of you know by now; but honestly, I drink Bud from the bottle. I have my 11 year old son throw them in the air, and then I pull the trigger on my 12 gauge shotgun I picked up at the pawn shop (it turned out to be my Dad's). Glass comes from sand will turn back to sand in time. Fucking wear shoes! What's the big deal?

Hey losers... shit is running. Hit it or I'll hit you! Talk is cheap.

BTW- I was a class 3 kayaker yesterday. I paddled the new Viilian today. This boat is Rad! I am now solid 3+

E-


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

EDIT: Resolved offline.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Lets get back to the beer conversation. We are letting this side chatter interrupt the beer conversation and this violates the code of civilized conduct. 

Gapers, chill.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

natural light is a fairly decent canned beer in my opinion. I usually prefer bottles of course but I guess sometimes you just have to make do


----------



## SBarn (Mar 5, 2010)

So what is it about a relatively anonamous forum like this that makes it so poeple can be as alarming, rude and provocative as possible? Your beer taste and my beer taste are a personal choice. If you like Fat Tire, awesome, if you don't fine.It certainly doesn't make you a pussy if you do. WOW MAN. REALLY?!?!?! We are boaters. Let's act politely to each other here.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

xkayaker13 said:


> natural light is a fairly decent canned beer in my opinion. I usually prefer bottles of course but I guess sometimes you just have to make do


Never thought I would hear somebody say they actually liked Natty light.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

SBarn said:


> So what is it about a relatively anonamous forum like this that makes it so poeple can be as alarming, rude and provocative as possible? Your beer taste and my beer taste are a personal choice. If you like Fat Tire, awesome, if you don't fine.It certainly doesn't make you a pussy if you do. WOW MAN. REALLY?!?!?! We are boaters. Let's act politely to each other here.


----------



## blondie (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is my two cents: High life takes a lime very well, but there is no reason to be drinking anything but Modus Hoperandi on the river. Its like pure hop syrup in a can. Ska Brewery so we don't see much of it in WY.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

SBarn said:


> So what is it about a relatively anonamous forum like this that makes it so poeple can be as alarming, rude and provocative as possible? Your beer taste and my beer taste are a personal choice. If you like Fat Tire, awesome, if you don't fine.It certainly doesn't make you a pussy if you do. WOW MAN. REALLY?!?!?! We are boaters. Let's act politely to each other here.


Relatively anonymous? My name and phone number are on my sig. Photos of me on here, my blog linked here. Pretty up front. People that have joined before 2010 know me and if you haven't learned by now this forum is great for info but we also give each other a hard time. Don't believe I called anyone out personally, and yes we are boaters, that means most of us are sarcastic as hell. What makes someone a wussy is getting all butt hurt over an internet forum post.

I act politely by offering you my company on the river.

Oh and to get back to the beer. Christian while I do enjoy the natty light, I am more of a natty ice type of guy. You should drink that and gain a few pounds you skinny ass hippy banger


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

going with the fat tire theme here.... i remember when i first had it thinking it was great.... now not so much. i have a few friends who agree with me here. so here is my question... Has our choices of beer just gotten that much better?...or has the popularity and increase in production of fat tire changed over the years?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

xkayaker13 said:


> natural light is a fairly decent canned beer in my opinion. I usually prefer bottles of course but I guess sometimes you just have to make do


Your opinion just became worthless. You are not allowed to post in this thread anymore. 

Is that too rude for you sbarn? Sometimes you just have to call it like you see it.

Anyone who recommends that - that - ......beverage ( I hesitate to call it beer ) in a thread looking for microbrew in a can is.............words fail me.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

xkayaker13 said:


> natural light is a fairly decent canned beer in my opinion. I usually prefer bottles of course but I guess sometimes you just have to make do


LMAO!!!! Don't tear into him too much - he just turned 21 - the whippersnapper will learn.

Besides, Kev is right. PBR is the only way to go. Gonna whack some stones this weekend at Escalante - you be there pornstar?

Joe


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

New Belgium beers are about as exciting, unique, and enjoyable as watching paint dry. Shitty attempt at making good beer, good marketing and good brewery though. It's time for O'dells to start canning their beer. I did pick up some Breckenridge Brewery brown ale in the royal blue cans for last weekends Pumphouse trip in the snow. It was awesome. Slightly lighter than 90 Shillling, but full bodied and flavorful.


----------



## JonasJ (Nov 10, 2006)

Oskar Blues - Colorado Craft Brews in a Can. Nuff said


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

*This calls for a taste test*

and I'm willing to offer my services.
I did a rogue trip with daytime temps in the 100's. The Miller and Hieneken were what people people were grabbing out of the cooler, leaving the Caldera IPAs. Drop the temp 20 degrees and I'd bet the selection would be the other way around.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

I have live very long years and am liking Fat Tire in a can so much. You think I am pussy?










I climb on your boat, claw holes in it, and bite off your face!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Yeah I think you look like a 1970's porno bush pussy in that pic. Just look at all those short and curlys.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Tracy Howard: 10 Reasons to Drink Canned Beer


----------

